# Steam Spiele starten nicht (WIN 10 & dll.-Datei)



## GeomeZ (13. Mai 2017)

Hallo Community,

ich habe - so glaube ich - ein echtes Tüftler-Problem für Euch: Zwei meiner Spiele auf Steam wollen nicht starten, CIV Beyond Earth und Shadow Warrior 2. Interessante Zusammenstellung, ja. Während CIV nach vielen Spielstunden plötzlich nicht mehr starten will, ging es bei Shadow Warrior 2 von Anfang an nicht, das habe ich also sozusagen für Noppes gekauft. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Problem 1: Civ beyond Earth
Das ist, was passiert: Wenn ich in Steam CIV starten möchten, sehe ich "Wird ausgeführt", dann "Synchronisierung" und dann kommt nichts mehr. Das betrifft nur Beyond Earth, nicht die anderen CIVs.
Tüftler-Problem sage ich deswegen, weil ich vor allem bei CIV schon Ewigkeiten nach Lösungen online suche und auch den 2K-Support schon wochenlang genervt habe. Ich habe die lokalen Dateien mehrmals geprüft, neu installiert, es auch mit verschiedenen Treibern und sogar unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten versucht. Alle Lösungsansätze sind bisher ohne Effekt geblieben. Der 2K Support setzt jetzt - nach neuerlicher Anfrage - darauf, dass das Spiel einfach nicht mit WIN10 kompatibel ist. Kann sowas sein, das ein großer Publisher so ein großes Betriebssystem nicht mit abdeckt? Vielleicht zweites Betriebssystem? Dazu müsste ich dann aber wiederum nen separaten Thread aufmachen, das traue ich mir alleine nicht zu 

Problem 2: Shadow Warrior 2
Nun, ich ging davon aus, dass das ein Einzelfall ist und es vielleicht mit irgendwelchen Problemen seitens 2K zu tun habe - mehr fiel dem Support zum Schluss auch nicht mehr dazu ein. Als es dann aber auch mit Shadow Warrior 2 Probleme gab, ging die ganze Schose wieder von vorne los. Hier gibt es aber wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung (siehe Bildausschnitt). Trotzdem hilft mir das keineswegs weiter, denn die .dll-Datei ist im System-Ordner vorhanden. Auch hier habe ich es mit verschiedenen Treibern und GraKas versucht, mir How-To-Videos angesehen und mich auf relativ dubiosen Download-Seiten rumgetrieben, auch hier alles ohne Effekt. 

Also, ich weiß, es gibt Schlimmeres, aber es nervt mich einfach, vor allem wenn ich Spiele ganz neu kaufe und das dann umsonst, dass die Spiele nicht laufen. Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende (der 2K-Support auch ), und ich hoffe jetzt, dass Ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt, vielleicht wenigstens bei einem der Spiele.  Danke Euch!


----------



## Shizuki (13. Mai 2017)

Da fehlt wahrscheinlich wieder die richtige Version von Visul Studio C++. 

Hier mal Download Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2012 Update 4 from Official Microsoft Download Center  "Visual C++ Redistributable for Visual Studio 2012 Update 4" runterladen. Achte auf 32- bzw. 64bit.


----------



## GeomeZ (14. Mai 2017)

Shizuki, Du bist mein Sonntags-Retter, für Shadow Warrior war das anscheinend genau die richtige Lösung!!  (auch wenn ich die vcredist-Datei laut Downloader schon einmal runtergalden hatte) Geilo, ich danke Dir viel-, viel-, vielmals  Vor lauter entzücken habe ich hier eine Postkarte aus dem Spiel angehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War ja jetzt ganz einfach. Hast Du jetzt vielleicht auch noch ne Idee für CIV?


----------



## Shizuki (14. Mai 2017)

Freut mich, dass ich dir helfen konnte. Shadow Warrior macht auch ne Menge Spaß 

Bezüglich CIV hätte ich mal gesagt neu installieren, aber das ist ja wohl schon geschehen. Ein Freund von mir hatte aber exakt das gleiche Problem nur mit CS:GO. Bei ihm lag es kurioserweise an seinem Fernseher den er benutze. Hat er es an irgendeinen anderen Bildschirm angeschlossen hat es ohne Probleme funktioniert, nur eben an seinem Fernseher nicht. Woran das liegt: Keine Ahnung. 
Du könntest auf alle Fälle mal versuchen das Spiel zu löschen und vielleicht auch ALLE config-Dateien die das Spiel so anlegt auch. Also mal in Dokumente oder AppData schauen was da so rumgeistert. Ansonsten mal googlen wo sich diese bei CIV befinden.


----------



## GeomeZ (14. Mai 2017)

Puh, schon bin ich überfordert. Ich schau aber mal weiter, ob ich was herausfinde.


----------



## doncamill (15. Mai 2017)

Du kannst bei Steam auch deine Spieldateien überprüfen.

Geh mal in deine Bibliothek und dann rechtsklick auf das gewünschte spiel  da müsste was stehen


----------

